# Miracle Round



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

I've heard of a miracle shotgun round that will cut through a person but will not go thru sheetrock. If anyone knows of such a round let me know where I can find them. Sad part it has been quite a few people at different time. Hope they weren't just yankin my chain.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd say you should consider your chain yanked. That sounds physically impossible to me.

Zhur


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Any round that is capable of going through skin, muscle, and bone, let alone all three at once with the ability to cut a person in half, would be powerful enough to go through sheetrock. Your chain is getting yanked or you're hanging out with some seriously gullible people.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry to say but I am with the others; it sounds like someone is feeding you a line.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

all of your answers would be the reason I asked. I figured I'd get truth from here and yall just answered and confirmed my skepticism


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy to help. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

zhurdan said:


> I'd say you should consider your chain yanked. That sounds physically impossible to me.
> 
> Zhur


heh....+1


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

The miracle round.Isn;t that the one that just parts there hair and the end up in church the next morning ?:mrgreen:


----------

